# Excision/Debridement of SP tube wound



## nateich (Jul 31, 2014)

Patient has what appears to be a skin tag to be removed from SP site as they are prone to bleeding. SP tube changed 3 1/2 weeks ago. 

1 x 2 cm skin of the SP tube site removed, cauterized and then oversewn with chromic sutures.

Patient brought to OR with local lidocaine administered SP tube removed the skin at site was identified, using Adson clamps the skin was removed by use of Bovie cautery in two pieces with a 1 cm perimeter around site. The 2 pieces were sent for pathologic analysis. The defect was bleeding but flush with the abdominal skin. Hemostasis was adequate and the area was oversewn by incorporating the skin edge with the mucosal edge of the suprapubic tube tract. New SP tube placed.

Seems like more work than a removal of skin tag; any thoughts?


----------



## emcee101 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Benign Lesion*

I would lean more towards coding a benign lesion excision - 11402 vs. a skin tag excision 11200.


----------



## nateich (Aug 6, 2014)

Agreed; thanks for your opinion.


----------

